# Training Costs



## Achuyut (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello All,

I haven't got my puppy yet, but i am thinking to get him trained for Schutzhund sports and join a local Schutzhund club. As i am a rookie in this field i am just trying to estimate the costing behind getting him trained for Schutzhund or getting him Titled.


Any advice will be appereciated.

Thank you.

Achuyut.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I pay $400 a year in dues to the club. This does not include trial entry fees ($40-$60) or costs of seminars, travel, etc. I have easily spent a few hundred, if not a thousand dollars on training supplies (tugs, balls, treats, dumbbells, etc). 

Dues vary by club and location though, so this is just an idea of what I spend yearly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I pay $100 for annual dues and then $20/mo March-Dec. Gas is actually my biggest expense since I drive over 2.5 hours each way. USCA membership is $100/yr. Supplied were an initial expense but in the past year or so all I've had to get was a new prong collar ($35) and a few new balls ($13/each). Our club has two trials a year and I donate something to the raffle (toys, treats, leashes, last time I donated a photography session) and contribute to the buffet lunches we sell.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I spend roughly $1700 a year on training.... just training.

I've spent around $1100 on equipment/random gear, and replacing things as they've worn down. (most was start up costs) This is not even done though, I'm always needing more things.

Because I work my dogs, I also have them on really good food and supplements to fuel them through expelling a lot of energy and stressing their body. That's an extra (approx) $20 per dog per month.

Luckily I'm really close to training, so travel costs are not much. Maybe $10 per day or so.

I'm not part of a club, so I don't have any extra fees... just pay as we go. 

Overall it's a hefty financial hit, BUT if you have the love for the sport and the dedication/time... it's well worth it.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

My club dues are $240 a year, USA dues are $100 a year, then there is the cost of seminars and traveling/visiting other clubs(these are optional). Also gear expenses. Balls, tugs, harness, collars, leash's and long lines. I'm a helper and also have my gear expenses for that.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

and for us its $600 a year club dues which covers seminars and trials and field etc.

But then, there is gas which you pay when you go
and there is equipment - equipment will cost you a fortune at first because you need to get many things - leashes, collars, dumbbells (maybe), articles (maybe), toys, training food (which you will find you have to buy different things to see what works best), crate, etc etc etc. 

But I found that after the first year I "waste" very little - i know what toys he likes, I already have all the leashes and collars I could handle and can reuse them on multiple dogs, I know what food works best and how much I need for tracking / obedience so as to not waste it etc.

It's really the cost to get started that kills you, after that its not so bad - until you get into helper work! Then there are scratch pants, sleeves, covers, etc etc and it's the same thing - now you have to keep trying new equipment to see what works for you...


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah I forgot the $100 additional yearly membership. But getting started definitely costs the most. I haven't had to buy much of anything yet for my new puppy since I bought most of it for my first dog already. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I've just gotten to the point where I'm putting out the money for the club, although I've spent a LOT in equipment, toys, kennel, etc. I have monthly training fees right now to go to the club, then will have yearly club fees on top of that. If I weren't getting a lot of one on one teaching, I'd wonder about the monthly fees. Gas is a HUGE amount of my money spent, because I drive about 2 hours each way. It's not cheap... and I haven't even gotten to trial yet! (Nor will I for some time) However, it's worth it. Especially if you have a dog that NEEDS to work. I'll come out with more than your 'average' IPO training, too...so it's justified in my mind.


----------

